# An Other Angle on Recalled food



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is a list of foods NOT on the recall. Since so many are recalled or suspect, this might be easier to go by: Pet Sit USA list


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmmmmmm, I can't find Pedigree wet on either site. I wonder what that means.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Hmmmmmm, I can't find Pedigree wet on either site. I wonder what that means.[/B]


Pedigree is under Mars pet foods, on the GOOD list.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

thank you! I think I am going to try an alternative for a bit.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, Frosty's Mom.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks - looks like we're safe...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Another article:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070326/ap_on_...pet_food_recall


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank goodness I switched dog food brands a few months ago. Shotzi refused to eat the Nutro Ultra canned food back then.







Hmmmm, I wonder if her little nose picked up something.....

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I get a few cans of Merrick and a few cans of Wellness each time I go for food. I am not sure how Wellness having some of there foods manufactured by Menu sits with me. I know they have procedures in place, but one little slip up....
This is all just too scary.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the link. I can't speak for others but I greatly appreciate all the helpful links you share


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Thanks for sharing the link. I can't speak for others but I greatly appreciate all the helpful links you share
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'I second that! Much appreciated, especially when it comes to our dogs health.

I went to a 'speciality' pet store that carries some of the food that Petsmart and Petco don't carry (Merrick, Prairie, etc) and I asked if any of the food was affected by the recall. By the response I got, I wasn't convinced that they even KNEW about the recall. 

I don't feed wet food anyway but I found that disturbing.


----------

